# Ideas for carnival food?



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nachos, corn dogs, pizza by the slice, soft pretzels with dipping sauces, fruit kabobs

You could make pinwheel sandwiches with red tortilla shells to mimic the red & white striped circus tents

Some cute carnival parties I'm sure you could "rough up": 

http://karaspartyideas.blogspot.com/search/label/carnival

http://www.hostessblog.com/2009/08/summer-entertaining-contest-winners/

http://www.hostessblog.com/2008/10/real-parties-modern-circus-soiree/


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

SnoCones (bloody red) and elephant ears!


----------



## halloweenmistress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for the ideas!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm planning on using this theme for my party next year. So far my ideas for the food are:


mini corn dogs
french fries in paper cones
mini hot dogs
individual servings of nachos
mini pizzas
corn on the cob
cotton candy on sticks
mini funnel cakes
popcorn in individual bags
candy/caramel apples
soft pretzels
cinnamon roasted pecans


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Going along the lines of your candy buffet, you could do a make your own caramel apple thing...have a crockpot full of caramel sauce melted and then have people dip their own and add the topping (nuts, crushed oreos, sprinkles, etc)


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Funnel cakes would be cool, you could drizzle a spider web design on them with chocolate, but that would be time-consuming I suppose.

Wonder if you could deep fry a snack size candy bar? 

Sounds like a great party theme, have fun!!


----------

